# Relocation tio USA



## Mark Seymour (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi
Im looking to move to the USA and live with my girlfriend and would like any advice please.

1 Im a self empolyed photographer
2 We aim to get married.. do I apply for a K1 fiance visa in the UK and how long does it take to process
3 Can I just move out there and start up my own business
4 What pitfalls should I be aware of
5 We are looking at Fort Worth Dallas area.

Many thanks in advance
Mark


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Is your girlfriend a US citizen? Is she currently living in the UK or in the US?
Cheers,
Bev


----------

